# Standing on back legs



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

today our Viz (7 1/2 months) did something she never did before. While chasing butterflies at a big flower bed she stood for few (long) seconds on her back legs and watched over the bush to check flying butterflies. I was pretty amazed of how long she was able to stand like this. She looked like a Kangaroo with holding the paws in front of her chest and standing straight with her tail up and without a move!! ;D

She did it twice today. Next time we'll be around that flower bed I have to take my phone with me and make a pic or a video!! Hilarious ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lav - all of my V's when hunting in heavy cover will run 30-40ft on their hind legs trying to find me to check in - always makes me smile - PIKE does it when trying to pick apples -cracks me up


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash can stand on his hind legs for quite awhile too, but he's not doing anything cute like your dogs - he's usually standing on his hind legs looking on the high bar or shelves for something to chew on 

Sometimes he does it while standing next to me when he's trying to get my attention, he'll just stand up on his hind legs and try to look me in the face!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have found that they are one of the most "Hind Leggy" breeds I have ever come across. Be it in hunting mode, play mode or worse....... greeting humans mode   The last one I still have jump out of the box now and again, even with all the training we do................. I somehow doubt it will ever be completely eliminated


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My fence in our court yard is just the right height that Mac will stand with his front paws on the top of the fence to say hello to the nieghbours. It is so funny!!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Just found this thread and thank goodness I now know my Vizsla Rafa is not the only one who does this!

He has become famous or infamous locally for standing on his back legs to greet people, he can stay in that position hopping like a kangaroo for ages.

Last week we took him for the first time to a pub (bar) next to a river with an outdoor beer garden, this was his first ever visit and we checked the pub was dog friendly first, a sign said dogs welcome.

We looked through the glass front door and could see inside lots of tables with people having their lunch and a couple of dogs lying quietly at their feet.

With trepidation we opened the front door and stepped inside, heading towards the beer garden door at the rear of the premises. Rafa our very excited 9 month old Vizsla puppy took one look inside and immediately jumped onto his back legs and literally kangaroo hopped the entire way through the building until we reached the garden door.

Everyone in the pub was looking at him amazed, even the other dogs were thinking what the heck is that?!!

Everyone was laughing at our Vizsla, they said they had never seen another dog do this.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

That is literally laugh-out-loud. Oh, man ... if only there was a video. Do you think that he might do it again, for you to record?


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> That is literally laugh-out-loud. Oh, man ... if only there was a video. Do you think that he might do it again, for you to record?


It sure was funny and we are pretty confident we can get a video of him doing the kangaroo hop as he does it so often!

In fact if I look at him and mimic the kangaroo and wave my arms in front of me he then jumps up and copies me, but it was Rafa who taught me how to do it first not the other way around lol :grin


----------

